# 2Cool Annual Fall Beach Gathering - 11/11 - Sam's Beach (Surfside)



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Save the date! We'll meet between Access Rd #4 and Access Rd #5 (Sam's Beach), about 1/2 mile NE of the microwave tower. The exact location can be seen here:

http://www.google.com/maps/place/29%C2%B002'03.8%22N+95%C2%B010'34.2%22W/@29.0343889,-95.1783554,801m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d29.0344!4d-95.17617

Folks will start arriving Friday afternoon and there will be the usual party Friday night for those staying on the beach. Lots more folks will show up on Saturday and many will stay through to Sunday afternoon.

If you've never been to a beach gathering, they are always a great time, and a good way to meet a bunch of fellow 2Coolers. If you have a guitar, harmonica, etc., BRING IT! There is always a good jam both Friday and Saturday evenings.

Hope to see y'all there! :cheers:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm there Dude!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

WaBAM!!! Folks, y'all come out and enjoy some good food, fishing and fun! It'll be great to see my buds!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Last one was amazing! You can find a place, where you can think, talk about love, and laugh, and drink...and there's someone there who cares!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

zeitgeist said:


> last one was amazing! You can find a place, where you can think, talk about love, and laugh, and drink...and there's someone there who cares!


TMI :rotfl:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> TMI :rotfl:


Baw ha! Song lyrics jackawadd!


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Usually have to work on Saturdays but I'm gonna try my best.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Zeitgeist said:


> Baw ha! Song lyrics jackawadd!


Hmm... Who's a pickin' and who's a grinnin'??? :rotfl:


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

we will try and make it..


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Hmm... Who's a pickin' and who's a grinnin'??? :rotfl:


We saw you pickin' once. Then we were all grinnin' when you ate it.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm already there reserving our spot!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Right on!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Planned on finally making the Fall 2COOL party & you had to schedule it the same weekend my Son is getting married...:headknock


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Planned on finally making the Fall 2COOL party & you had to schedule it the same weekend my Son is getting married...:headknock


Go to the gathering. There's always a possibility for a wife #2....


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm there.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

OnedayScratch said:


> Go to the gathering. There's always a possibility for a wife #2....


Right...That would be a guarantee of divorce #2...LOL


----------



## lindyb (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll be there this time. I missed the last one. Don't want to miss this one.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Cindy has 3 quarts of crabmeat. If everything goes according to plan, we will make her famous by now crab balls, and my crawfish etouffee. See y'all soon


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Planned on finally making the Fall 2COOL party & you had to schedule it the same weekend my Son is getting married...:headknock


Robert, there's time for your son to reschedule. He really should have asked the 2cool community, if his wedding date worked into our plans!

Oh well, there's always next year! Sorry bud! :brew2::brew2::cloud:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

There are several on here that always have some kind of excuse to not show up at these gatherings. I really think they are just too scared to come.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> Cindy has 3 quarts of crabmeat. If everything goes according to plan, we will make her famous by now crab balls, and my crawfish etouffee. See y'all soon


That right there is worth the price of admission.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Just texted and messaged a bunch of folks who haven't shown their faces recently and received several affirmative responses. Hopefully they'll all post up here soon.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Just texted and messaged a bunch of folks who haven't shown their faces recently and received several affirmative responses. Hopefully they'll all post up here soon.


I've added it to the calendar. We missed the last one, so hopefully we can make it in Nov.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im game, will bring the games. New addition, Texans cornhole boards.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

We are currently sitting on the Frio across from Garner State Park! My dad upgraded his RV since last time and will be there on November 11th!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Chazz1007 said:


> Im game, will bring the games. New addition, Texans cornhole boards.


I,m bringing REAL washers. You'll see.....


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> I,m bringing REAL washers. You'll see.....


Here









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hitch washers and doggie bowls wont work. Got ya beat Steve-o.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Chazz1007 said:


> Hitch washers and doggie bowls wont work. Got ya beat Steve-o.


I've been going to a tournament off and on in Austin for the past 20 years I won it 4 years ago they use the two inch washers.
















Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's some real old school washers!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I think I have to work that weekend, but I'll try to show up long enough to beat everyone at washers.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bobby said:


> There are several on here that always have some kind of excuse to not show up at these gatherings. I really think they are just too scared to come.


I always listen to my elders advice...Surely not because they are always right, but because they have had many more opportunities to be astoundingly mistaken and flawed...As further evidenced by above post


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I think I have to work that weekend, but I'll try to show up long enough to beat everyone at washers.


We didn't give them a chance last year!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Planned on finally making the Fall 2COOL party & you had to schedule it the same weekend my Son is getting married...:headknock


Who in their right mind plans a wedding or a gathering second weekend of hunting season???????????????????????

:brew:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

The bottom washers are 2" high quality SS, sand polished, with costom engraving.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Who in their right mind plans a wedding or a gathering second weekend of hunting season???????????????????????
> 
> :brew:


Easy there Cornholio...Nobody said anything about anyone being in their right mind!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bobby said:


> There are several on here that always have some kind of excuse to not show up at these gatherings. I really think they are just too scared to come.


I'm kinda scared....


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Chazz1007 said:


> The bottom washers are 2" high quality SS, sand polished, with costom engraving.


Look like 2 3/4 to me. Mine are 2". And my "Doggie bowls" measure 2 3/8 i.d. Challenging


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm ready to toss some washers!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Y'all have fun. I knew there was something else on that date and it finally came to me last night that I have a wedding to go to in College Station.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If anyone needs gear, check out
https://teespring.com/stores/2-cool-fishing


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mont said:


> If anyone needs gear, check out
> http://teespring.com/stores/2-cool-fishing


Dad wants to know if you are going to be there?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Zeitgeist said:


> Dad wants to know if you are going to be there?


I plan to be there on that Friday. If possible, I want to get about another 1/2 mile down the beach, closer to 5. There's a bit more room there.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> I plan to be there on that Friday.  If possible, I want to get about another 1/2 mile down the beach, closer to 5. There's a bit more room there.


Yes, we want to be wherever the beach is widest...somewhere between 5 and the pin I dropped on the map. I think they've built a berm all the way from 5 to just before my pin, though, based on the satellite image.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> I think I have to work that weekend, but I'll try to show up long enough to beat everyone at washers.


Can we borrow your generator again? I have a gallon sack of rainbow trout for you!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The beach is all gonna look different by this time next week. A recon run next week might be in order.



ShadMan said:


> Yes, we want to be wherever the beach is widest...somewhere between 5 and the pin I dropped on the map. I think they've built a berm all the way from 5 to just before my pin, though, based on the satellite image.


By the time I got there last time, someone had staked out that spot and I didn't want to camp on top of anyone and be "that guy".


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> By the time I got there last time, someone had staked out that spot and I didn't want to camp on top of anyone and be "that guy".


You're a big guy. Use your "influence" to aid them in their decision to move on down the beach a bit.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah, Mont....just a stare will do....:texasflag


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Hope it looks like this again


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Anyone thinking about a recon run in the next few weeks?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I will be down there sometime this weekend. I was down on Sunday at my camp and the beach was untouched by the storms except for a few gullies where the rain ran off.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

What be the status because my dad says he is still in, ha ha!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Waiting on someone to do some recon. I'm still in, fo' sho'!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be doing my recon run 11/10 around 2 pm. Save me a spot by the cooler!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait to hang out with you old crusty $%&*(@!s' LOL!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Can't wait to hang out with you old crusty $%&*(@!s' LOL!


Can you say "Ay2fay?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

steve holchak said:


> Can you say "Ay2fay?


Yes!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Yes!


And, Cindy has 3 quarts of crabmeat for balls!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

steve holchak said:


> And, Cindy has 3 quarts of crabmeat for balls!


Sweet!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Went to Sam's Beach today with Barbara. Had some stuff to do in Surfside. This is about noon from access 4 to access 5 Sure didn't seem like I was driving as fast as this shows I am.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Went to Sam's Beach today with Barbara. Had some stuff to do in Surfside. This is about noon from access 4 to access 5 Sure didn't seem like I was driving as fast as this shows I am.


What kind of camera Bobby?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Garmin Virb XE Took my drone but when I went to fly it my batterys were on the charger at the house


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Garmin Virb XE Took my drone but when I went to fly it my batterys were on the charger at the house


Good job. I like the quality.

"This is Bobby, your roving reporter, reporting in from Sam's Beach minutes behind when seconds count!". :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Went to Sam's Beach today with Barbara. Had some stuff to do in Surfside. This is about noon from access 4 to access 5 Sure didn't seem like I was driving as fast as this shows I am.


What happened to the yeller H3? :cheers:


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Bobby said:


> Went to Sam's Beach today with Barbara. Had some stuff to do in Surfside. This is about noon from access 4 to access 5 Sure didn't seem like I was driving as fast as this shows I am.


Sweet video man! That's the Surfside I love, vacant & relaxing. The spring break scenes population is getting worse each year.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> What happened to the yeller H3? :cheers:


That's been gone for 5 years now


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll get to make it!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Looks good Bobby. Glad to see you up and going.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Looks nice!


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

any time someone needs recon for the get together/ I live about 10 minutes from Sams Beach
Send me a PM


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bought me a new surf rig for the gathering! A Penn Clash 6000 matched with a 12' Shimano Tiralejo rod! This rig is a beast set up, gonna be fun!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Barbie rod!

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I'll be Pre fishing the surf there this weekend. Have some surveys in Houston I have to do this weekend. So... Fish on!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Scouting mission with MarkU & Onedayscratch!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Just a heads up. If you're planning on renting at Peregrine Condo's. You may want to get a reservation. 979 239 1515 It's about 1 1/2 mile drive down the beach from the gathering.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> There are several on here that always have some kind of excuse to not show up at these gatherings. I really think they are just too scared to come.


 Wait, me?

I try, but youth sports is always an issue. I'll try


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

24Buds said:


> Wait, me?
> 
> I try, but youth sports is always an issue. I'll try


We all know you're not real. You're just someone's burn handle creation.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> We all know you're not real. You're just someone's burn handle creation.


He's real... He waxed TRods back or sumpin like that.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Man, probably had to call a dump truck to haul away all those wax strips full of watch springs.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Man, probably had to call a dump truck to haul away all those wax strips full of watch springs.


And have a gag bucket handy!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It's gettin close! :cheers:

That pic was taken 11/11/16


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> He's real... He waxed TRods back or sumpin like that.





coachlaw said:


> Man, probably had to call a dump truck to haul away all those wax strips full of watch springs.


 No waxing, but he did break a few ribs hanging out with me.

It wasn't my fault for sure. He fell on our wood pile and into the smoker.

Sorry Trod.

I am with Brad Luby right now, but we may show for the gathering.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Man, Iâ€™m ready for some beach time! Canâ€™t wait!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You couldn't see the third bar for the smoke down there today. I gave up on it about 1 and headed back. Supposed to have been a planned burn in Matagorda that created it all. Quite the mess, planned or not.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

yep, worst smoke I have ever seen. Not much wind.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> 10/20/2017 Smoke from grass fire creates haze, irritation | Free News | The Daily News
> http://www.galvnews.com/news/free/article_a2815fae-6767-5c95-bc0c-3d4fec062c3c.html 1/4
> WEATHER ALERT
> Heavy rain Ã§oods streets across the county
> ...


,,,


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the copy and paste sucks on that article, but things were much better today. I can't wait for the beach gathering to commence.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I heard the Brazoria Wildlife Refuge was on fire. They were doing a controlled burn in Sargent to combat the wildfire and had 457 closed one day this week because of it. 

Definitely looking forward to some beach time!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Little to no sand where weâ€™re staying on pedestrian beach. Hopefully we gain more sand for the gathering. Iâ€™ve said it before and Iâ€™ll say it again, if you havenâ€™t gone to one of these shindigs youâ€™re missing out, try and make it!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

16 days! I am ready to do some serious fish drinking! I'll bring the firewood I bought for the last gathering.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well guys & gals, here is the sitrep with me. I have a 20' cargo container in the driveway with all our house in it. Contractor started work Wednesday (We got flooded). Things are going for the better. I might limp down there with limited gear. Washers IS on and fishing gear. Hope the weather will be nice. Peace


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Dang, that sucks, bud. Sorry to hear it


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Sorry for the flooded home


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

FRI

NOV 10
70Â° /54Â°
A couple of t-storms possible
More 
SAT

NOV 11
74Â° /60Â°F
Rather cloudy

SUN

NOV 12
79Â° /61Â°
Cloudy
More 
MON

NOV 13
73Â° /56Â°
Mostly sunny
More 
TUE

NOV 14
78Â° /57Â°
Partly sunny


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

1 more week! Looking forward to some beach time with my 2cool friends!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

MarkU said:


> 1 more week! Looking forward to some beach time with my 2cool friends!


Bring the 's









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

ShadMan said:


> Save the date! We'll meet between Access Rd #5 and Access Rd #6 (Sam's Beach), about 1/2 mile NE of the microwave tower. The exact location can be seen here:
> 
> http://www.google.com/maps/place/29%C2%B002'03.8%22N+95%C2%B010'34.2%22W/@29.0343889,-95.1783554,801m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d29.0344!4d-95.17617
> 
> ...


They have changed the access points. What used to be 5 is now 4. I am guess 6 is now 5.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Yes, correct. The condos are now at Access #5. Weâ€™ll be between Access #4 and #5.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Lil ol cool front movin in right now, y'all!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OK, my dad and I are going to set the RV up on Thursday afternoon. Will you guys trust the spot we pick? Seriously other than between access 4 and 5, what do I need to look for. Wider sections of beach. Please explain because, although we can move, a one and done would be awesome! :brew2:

Also, my Katie will be spending the night Friday :fish:

and.....Norby may be bringing his new chick, LOL! rosesm


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> OK, my dad and I are going to set the RV up on Thursday afternoon. Will you guys trust the spot we pick? Seriously other than between access 4 and 5, what do I need to look for. Wider sections of beach. Please explain because, although we can move, a one and done would be awesome! :brew2:
> 
> Also, my Katie will be spending the night Friday :fish:
> 
> and.....Norby may be bringing his new chick, LOL! rosesm


There's a stand of trees that blocks us from the road. You can see it on Google.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

2 more days!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Also, my Katie will be spending the night Friday :fish:

and.....Norby may be bringing his new chick, LOL! rosesm[/QUOTE]

:help: Are the symbols indicative of what above said wimmen smell like?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

About 10:30am Sunday morning there will be about 1200 high performance cars coming up Bluewater highway to say good morning.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Also, my Katie will be spending the night Friday :fish:
> 
> and.....Norby may be bringing his new chick, LOL! rosesm


:help: Are the symbols indicative of what above said wimmen smell like?[/QUOTE]

Idiot, LOL!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Lord willin', I'll be cooking Cindy's world renowned crab balls, and my infamous crawfish etouffee!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Matt, just look for a wide section of beach where people can park without worrying about the tide rising to their vehicles, and the more privacy from the highway, the better. If there is a trash can nearby, itâ€™s an added bonus.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Will be duck hunting and fishing across the way Saturday am. If I remember I will swing by after.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> :help: Are the symbols indicative of what above said wimmen smell like?


Idiot, LOL![/QUOTE]

My bad Bro...Katie must like to fish & your buddy's gal likes gardening. :redface:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

steve holchak said:


> Cindy has 3 quarts of crabmeat. If everything goes according to plan, we will make her famous by now crab balls, and my crawfish etouffee. See y'all soon


Uh-huh, Holchak you might of just hooked me!!!!

What time are y'all cranking up Saturday?


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Uh-huh, Holchak you might of just hooked me!!!!
> 
> What time are y'all cranking up Saturday?


We will be there around 930am. Probably have food done around noon


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

steve holchak said:


> We will be there around 930am. Probably have food done around noon


Sweet because part of the reason we are getting there Thursday night is that we have to leave about 2PM on Saturday!

Awesome!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I got the washers painted and ready to go.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> I got the washers painted and ready to go.


Can I stop by tonight and pick up some 3way swivels? LOL!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

It looks like the unfortunate events of life are getting in the way for me. I was going to try to make at least Saturday till noon, but a few projects and Mrs. Scratch's sciatica are keeping me in BC.

Won't stop me from watching the Irish...:clover:

Y'all raise one for me Friday night! 



Oh, and Sharkchum?? I hear you better be on the lookout for the grim reaper washer demon.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Zeitgeist said:


> OK, my dad and I are going to set the RV up on Thursday afternoon. Will you guys trust the spot we pick? Seriously other than between access 4 and 5, what do I need to look for. Wider sections of beach. Please explain because, although we can move, a one and done would be awesome! :brew2:
> 
> Also, my Katie will be spending the night Friday :fish:
> 
> and.....Norby may be bringing his new chick, LOL! rosesm


I did recon today. Come in at entrance 4 (big blue house in the pic) and go exactly .8 miles toward Galveston. There's a good spot with good sand, some cover from the wind and a trash can. Stay up closer to the dunes driving down and pull your RV in tight to the dunes to park, but not in them. Just inside of the blue trash cans. There's a high tide line on the beach you can pick out and it will be back on Sunday if the weather guys are right. There was miles of beach today with the north winds, but right now, they are calling for a wind shift Sunday morning.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mont said:


> I did recon today. Come in at entrance 4 (big blue house in the pic) and go exactly .8 miles toward Galveston. There's a good spot with good sand, some cover from the wind and a trash can. Stay up closer to the dunes driving down and pull your RV in tight to the dunes to park, but not in them. Just inside of the blue trash cans. There's a high tide line on the beach you can pick out and it will be back on Sunday if the weather guys are right. There was miles of beach today with the north winds, but right now, they are calling for a wind shift Sunday morning.


Best answer! Thanks Mont!


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Whoâ€™s bringing the McRibs?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Got my liver all warmed up for this weekend, last night. Going to fry a Turkey tonight, so we can have some sammiches. Which will result in warming up my liver some more.

We'll be onsite in 26 hours.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Will be there at about 4:30 this afternoon! Two new Penn Clashes in a 6000 & 8000. Sharkchum hooked me up with some hooks, weights, and swivels. It is true, Katie is coming. Fire tonight and steaks. Smoked salmon steaks for lunch and fried/grilled shrimp for Friday's dinner!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MarkU said:


> Going to fry a Turkey tonight, so we can have some sammiches.


That will be great!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

OnedayScratch said:


> It looks like the unfortunate events of life are getting in the way for me. I was going to try to make at least Saturday till noon, but a few projects and Mrs. Scratch's sciatica are keeping me in BC.
> 
> Won't stop me from watching the Irish...:clover:
> 
> ...


You understand, you suck... FYI, there's cable at the Condo's....:an6::brew2:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> You understand, you suck... FYI, there's cable at the Condo's....:an6::brew2:


I know, I know....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


>


"More Dread Zeppelin!? (a Zeppelin cover band that does all of the songs in a reggae beat with a 300 lb Elvis impersonator singer)

"You got it!" :rotfl:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

There goes the neighborhood


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Base camp has been established, exactly .08 miles from access #4


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Thatâ€™s how you do dat there, awesome Z!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

BOOM! Heading down tomorrow evening!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

OnedayScratch said:


> BOOM! Heading down tomorrow evening!


You changed your mind?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Solodaddio said:


> Thatâ€™s how you do dat there, awesome Z!!!


Come on dawg!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> You changed your mind?


It was scheduling....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jamming to Chickenboy's radio! Stars everywhere, sand is very compacted. I guess from the rains from the front.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> Come on dawg!


Weâ€™re right down the road on pedestrian beach. Fridayâ€™s I normally leave around 3:30, hold the fort down brother!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Reba's ready!









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

WTG, Tommy!! Be glad to see ya.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

How's the firewood supply?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Thereâ€™s someone in League City offering free firewood if anyone wants to pick it up. Not sure what the firewood situation looks like at the beach, but weâ€™re gonna need it this weekend. 

Iâ€™m headed to the beach from Sargent in about two hours. See ya on the beach!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Itâ€™s warming up compared to yesterday but still chilly at night. Hopefully that front put a dent in the skeeter population!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Guy's buddy is bringing firewood, Norby brought some, but more is always a good idea! If someone could get the free stuff in League City, that would be great!

Breakfast!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm bringing some firewood, but not a bunch. I can only carry so much in my tiny truck.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I can't overnight it at this one, but will be down in the morning to hang out for a while.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

If the good Lord is willing and the creek don't rise, we will be down sometime in the morning.

Mt and Full Stringer!


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Trucks loaded, but I can not make it this evening.
Ya'll will just have to snuggle tonight.

Will be there early Sat. morn.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Reality Czech said:


> Trucks loaded, but I can not make it this evening.
> Ya'll will just have to snuggle tonight.
> 
> Will be there early Sat. morn.


What you didn't split the firewood LOL

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> What you didn't split the firewood LOL
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


That wood has been sitting in my barn for over 5 yrs.
It laughs at my 16lb sledge and splitting wedges.

Perfect size for bonfire as is.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

steve holchak said:


> What you didn't split the firewood LOL
> 
> Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


5 years? I'd say it's cured!

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Yall are missing out









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Just checking... are y'all at the same basic locations as year's past. I would be coming from the Galveston direction and turning in at the condos.

So, do I turn right onto the beach or go left? This switching the access numbers has me corn fused! :-(

And will anyone have a grill going to cook some stuffed peppers on?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Turn right MT.....


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> Yall are missing out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cindy starting to make the crab balls
















Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

BretE said:


> Turn right MT.....


Roger that. Thanks.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm getting hungry


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Guy's buddy has a full on trailer pit!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Guy's buddy has a full on trailer pit!


Thanks.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Guy's buddy has a full on trailer pit!


Smoked Whiting?

Sent from my QTASUN1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

FYI


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Ahhhh.....that should do


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Pickin and grinning!


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Sure wish I could make it, y'all have fun.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I'll be there after the fish quit biting























Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Good times on the beach yesterday evening!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

We are fixing to leave from Sargent. Beach access #4 just down from a blue house right?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dutch oven biscuits and venison sausage gravy!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Well Dang! Make the rest of us jealous why don't you!! 

So glad ya'll are having fun!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

It was a good gathering!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's a motley crew right there.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Good times. Enjoyed seeing my peeps! Already planning for the spring.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Yesterday evening


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey thanks for organizing the get together all involved with that. 

The wife and I had a great afternoon meeting and seeing everyone.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

We had a blast hanging out with everyone and meeting a few more 2coolers! Had to end the epic weekend with some fishing. Might of been perfect table fair size but heâ€™s back in the water. Tail was pretty blue and gave me a fun fight on my sentimental 5500 Abu with 14 pd test.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We made it back home yesterday. Then the neighbors showed up.... Kept the party going strong until 11pm last night...

We had a blast! Great folks, food, and fun!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Finally got some pics off the camera. We had a great time!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ Dillon won the gathering after I dropped my phone...*"Is that a Sandsung"* :rotfl:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Great pics- thanks for sharing-looks like ya'll had a great time!


----------



## LisaLuv (Oct 27, 2014)

This little dude has some pickin skills... keep it up little man.


----------



## LisaLuv (Oct 27, 2014)

The beginning of yumminess!


----------

